
EasyJet reveals cyber-attack exposed 9m customers' details - camone
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/may/19/easyjet-cyber-attack-customers-details-credit-card
======
polote
Same thread at #1
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23233795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23233795)

Don't forget that when two threads talk about the same thing, you basically
prevent one interesting article to show on the front page

------
JadeNB
Also on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23233795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23233795)
.

------
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks both of you!

